# Photo Editing Software for Beginner



## clintd

Hi all, total beginner here. 

What would be a good photo editing software to use? 

I will be shooting through a Canon EOS Rebel 2000 35mm film camera, and having the film developed to a digital cd. 

My budget for software would be no more than maybe $20-30. Any ideas? Also, any ideas on a free software to use? I've heard of "The Gimp." Anyone know if this is any good?


----------



## vtf

there are alot of free editing softwear that does good jobs such as gimp. google "free software". Some websites offer it too i.e. photobucket, great for beginners. I actually used picasa for a time that was pretty good and free.


----------



## Breaux

GIMP can do probably more than you will need.  As far as adjusting things like brightness, contrast, levels, colors, cleaning up noise, sharpening, etc. it's basically as good as Photoshop.  If you want to do very intricate manipulation, like weird effects or composite images, I don't know if GIMP is as good for that stuff.

Here's the GIMP download site I used: GIMP - Windows installers


----------



## photonewbie86

I use photoscape and it's pretty easy to get onto its free heres the link for the download: 
Photoscape : Free Photo Editing Software (Photo Editor) Download


----------



## Ryan L

I use, picassa to organize, and I occasionally still use paint.net and Gimp for editing. They are both free and have quite a few features. They are open source (at least gimp is, PAint.net used to be) so it constantly evolving. They are quite feature packed really for a free program.


----------



## clintd

Thanks guys. I really appreciate it! I can't wait to start posting some pics here for C&C (although I'm a little scared....j/k).


----------



## Jolin

I Love Picnik...and Picassa.. simple and easy.

For simple editing tasks use:
 PhotoFiltre (Graphisme et utilitaires)

Here is a free alternative to Photoshop :
 Gimp (GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program)
There are portable editions (no need to install anything) of Gimp & other image processing software here: (Portable App Directory | PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB, portable and cloud drives)

Be aware that the "User Interface" of Gimp may not be as friendly as Photoshop, but it is free! So you cannot complain about the user interface. It does the job and that counts!

http://www.clip-mask.com/Masking.html] Masking [/url],
[URL]http://www.clip-mask.com/Photo-Editing.html[/U]] Photo Editing[/url]


----------



## Caspar

If just for beginners. I think Photo Toolbox is enough. It's very easy used


----------



## valvestem

I'll toss in a plug for "IrfanView".  Free & does a quite a bit for free.  IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide


----------



## clanthar

Use GIMP and ignore all the others -- in fact avoid the others as harmful to your photos except IrfanView. To use IrfanView you need to install a plugin for color management support.

Your digital files will be RGB images. For an RGB photo to be valid it must contain an ICC profile that specifies the reference color space. The scanner that digitizes your film should embed this profile in the scan. For editing software to NOT be harmful it must correctly process the ICC profile. Most of the free stuff out there ignores and/or worse, strips out the ICC profile which effectively damages your photo. GIMP is good.

Joe


----------



## ghache

Lighroom is pretty easy to use. its a bunch of sliders.


----------



## vtf

Thread is over a year old. We really need to check dates.:shock:


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography

GIMP its free and I hear its pretty decent of a program for free


----------



## Sonoma

kingjay88 said:


> I use a web based company called for all of my photo editing.



Looks like SPAM; two posts and both for the same service!!


----------



## DiskoJoe

Photoshop. Just spend the money and grow with it.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography

Sonoma said:


> kingjay88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use a web based company called for all of my photo editing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like SPAM; two posts and both for the same service!!
Click to expand...


yuppers it appear to be that way!


----------



## KmH

So did any of you report it as possible spam by clicking on the *Report* triangle in the bottom left corner of the post?

No need to bother at this point since it's been reported now.


----------



## Overread

In addition never quote a possible spam post, doing so copies the post content, including the links that they might have put and which are preserved even after the original spam account and posts are removed.


----------



## Sonoma

KmH said:


> So did any of you report it as possible spam by clicking on the *Report* triangle in the bottom left corner of the post?
> 
> No need to bother at this point since it's been reported now.



Although this question has been asked many times it started out as a legitimate question and may have had some usefulness to some people.  Even if it was several years old.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I got a steal on Lightroom3/Photoshop on the student program.


----------



## rocketeer028

clintd said:


> Hi all, total beginner here.
> 
> What would be a good photo editing software to use?
> 
> I will be shooting through a Canon EOS Rebel 2000 35mm film camera, and having the film developed to a digital cd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My budget for software would be no more than maybe $20-30. Any ideas? Also, any ideas on a free software to use? I've heard of "The Gimp." Anyone know if this is any good?





Hi, I am also a beginner. Can you also help me because I am having some problems in my photos. I have lots of them but I don't know how to enhance them. I need this task to be done asap. Do you know someone who can teach me or do this stuff for me? please response.


----------

